# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Верите ли вы в НЛО?

## JahnMaik

Топик создан сугубо из  любопытства,  сколько  тут  людей может верить во  что-то сверхъестественное. Я  –  верю :-)

Хотя  вопрос  по-разному можно понимать,  под  «Верите ли вы в НЛО?» я подразумеваю вопрос «Верите ли вы в существование внеземных цивилизаций и в то, что они когда-либо посещали (или посещают) Землю?»

Тема довольно спорная, знаю, но документы,  опубликованные  на  официальном  сайте ФБР, а также сотни документов, которые регулярно рассекречивают многие государства, лично меня заставляют задуматься, и возникает желание разобраться.  Доводы за/против  в  топике привествуются!

----------


## JahnMaik

Голосуем, не стесняемся :)

----------


## альбина25

Я не верю.

----------


## бостон

нет и еще раз нет...Все это для наивных мальчиков и девочек.

----------


## evgesha3

Конечно верю. Считаю, что мы далеко не одни на этом свете.

----------


## Stalker 13

Я тоже думаю, что не можем мы быть единственными живыми существами во вселенной. По-любому что-то есть

----------


## Sokkyra

Отношусь нейтрально. Даже если они есть, то это никак не влияет на нашу жизнь! :D

----------

